

Are you scientifically literate? Take our quiz - cs702
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2011/1209/Are-you-scientifically-literate-Take-our-quiz

======
mooism2
150 clicks to answer 50 questions? Lousy UX.

~~~
warfangle
I got through 3 questions before I said "shove it."

Kind of funny how a quiz about being scientifically literate is completely
design-and-experience illiterate.

edit: Actually, it's not funny. It's the reason a lot of people don't like
science. If you're going to do this kind of thing as public awareness, you
should make it fun and likable. Not annoying. It puts a bad face on science.

~~~
prolepunk
At the end of it, all it gives is a number of question answered, a number
relative to what?

------
enko
> What is the heaviest noble gas?

> What combustible compound, the principal component of natural gas, has the
> chemical formula CH4?

Oh come on, you can be scientifically literate and not remember these
factoids. Understanding and internalisation of the "scientific posture" does
not equate to the ability to answer random multiple choice questions about
chemistry.

~~~
newsoundwave
I've been a programmer for a while and haven't taken a chemistry class in at
least 6 or 7 years but neither question should be that difficult.

For the noble gas question, I've long since memorized the periodic table
(since it's just a list and lists are easy to remember - especially using the
method of loci).

As for CH4, methane is a basic elementary chemistry concept. I'm fairly
certain it would qualify as basic scientific information.

Although I do agree there were some rather difficult ones I wasn't sure how I
would know without having memorized it.

~~~
enko
I am familiar with the alkanes, it's just the inconsistent names that I can't
remember. If the question had asked what C8H18 was called, then "octane" would
roll off my tongue.

Also, I obviously haven't memorised the periodic table, nor do I immediately
see why doing so is necessary for scientific literacy. Isn't understanding it
enough? I bet there's plenty of scientists who can't remember the whole thing.

------
ghc
What terrible design! Truly awful. 50 questions? I bet nobody will actually
finish this. I expect better, CSM.

------
Lewton
I'm scientifically literate because I understand the scientific method.. How
to set up a hypothesis and test it... Not because I'm good at memorizing
factoids

I'm not surprised that a site with the words "Christian science" in the title
doesn't get this :)

~~~
newsoundwave
CSM is actually well established as a legitimate news source and journal; it's
name has little to do with it's intentions.

The name simply derives from the wishes of one of the founders.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Christian_Science_Monitor>

~~~
Lewton
I know :) I was just enjoying being snarky

------
codemonger
Someone should post a quiz to test if people are morally literate. I bet we'd
see lower scores there, especially from anyone working in the financial
sector.

------
nmb
Well, I stuck with it, and got 46/50. Thanks, that was fun.

~~~
newsoundwave
I got the same.

I'm surprised how many HNers are dismissing this as "memorizing" and
regurgitating facts when a huge portion of them can be figured out through
basic scientific knowledge.

For example: "Protium, which consists of a single proton and no neutrons, is
the most common isotope of what element?"

I've never heard of Protium, but there is only a single element I could think
of that would fit its description.

